# Video #1 in the Watch Parts pen makinkg series



## cschimmel (Jun 23, 2013)

Here is video one.  Hope you all like it.  Please remember I'm just sharing how I do it and I'm not saying its the only way or even the right way.  Comments or ideas are always welcome.

Pen Making Series: How to make a Steampunk Watch Parts Pen, #1 - YouTube


----------



## ossaguy (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow,nice video.Can't wait til the next one.

Can you tell us where do you get the fiver tubing from,and also the nice curved scissors?

I'd love to make one.I know it will take a lot of failures to get a nice one,but it would be fun to try.

Thanks for showing us!

Steve


----------



## Sataro (Jun 23, 2013)

Nice video Chad! Looking forward to the rest of the video series.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 23, 2013)

Isn't this part 2?  I watched part 1 the other day.  You do a great job on these.

OOpps sorry I guess the first video was an introduction.


----------



## Dorno (Jul 6, 2013)

excellent work Chad well done when can we expect to see more videos on the rest of the procedure cause i'm hanging for them :biggrin:

cheers   Ian


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 7, 2013)

Chad

You are doing an excellent job in your detailed explanations. Showing some of those little tricks will be very helpful to others. Keep it up throughout your series. I do hope this makes it into the library if possible. Thanks for taking the time to share your methods. I am sure this will inspire others to want to try. Look forward to seeing the other parts to this series.


----------



## cschimmel (Aug 11, 2013)

Sorry it took so long guys but here is part 2.  I will try and get 3 up quicker.  Thanks for the support.  
Pen Making Series: How to make a Steampunk Watch Parts Pen, #2 - YouTube


----------



## Pjohnson (Sep 8, 2013)

Cant wait for part #3


----------



## waynewright (Oct 5, 2013)

Chad

Have enjoyed your videos on how to make watch pens.  Any news on when video 3 will be coming out?


----------

